# Recs for NC25/30 Contour?



## VintageAqua (May 13, 2009)

Hey everyone! 

        What color would you recommend for an nc25/30 contour? I missed out on the sculpt/shape so I want to buy them individually from PRO.

Thank in advance!


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2009)

If you want the one that came out with the sculpt and shape collection i reccomend the Accentuate shaping powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Emote would've been a good one but it's LE, i know that Cork es is a dupe of it.

from the perm line you can check out Strada (greying contour) or Harmony (brown).

Check out these threads:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/l...0-only-135714/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/s...r-recs-135912/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/b...-s-nc30-64361/


----------



## anshu7 (May 13, 2009)

I agree with the suggestions above, Emote blush, Accentuate powder at Mac Pro, I would like to add Mac Wedge e/s and NYX Taupe blush


----------



## anita22 (May 13, 2009)

I'm NC30 and I use sculpting powder in Shadester. I also sometimes use Studio Stick foundation in NC44 (it gives such a nice smooth finish!)


----------



## iluvmac (May 14, 2009)

I'd suggest MSF Natural in Dark.


----------



## alka1 (May 14, 2009)

I love the Sculpt and Shape Duos! I want to get the refill pan from PRO as well.

For NC25-30 I suggest Sculpt. Accentuate (the highlighter) was paired with Sculpt in the duo and it is a great subtle highlighter which I also recommend.

Shadester might be a bit too dark for someone that is in the NC25-30 range.. but with a light hand I guess it can work. Sculpt is a really nice color though


----------



## cipelica (May 14, 2009)

Blush Strada


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 14, 2009)

accentuate and sculpt


----------

